# Swan taxidermy



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Any suggestions on a place to get a swan stuffed? What should I expect as far as price?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Get ahold of Tex-O-Bob you won't be disappointed.

http://www.birdfishtaxidermist.com/index.html


----------



## Quackaddict73 (Dec 8, 2010)

Grant wilborn 801-391-2484. Gwtaxidermy.sports.officelive.com He does an awesome job! I take all my bird to him and you'll have it back soon.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 about TEX or Grant!

i have learned ALOT to further my own taxidermy from them both... another would be Jeff Nelson, of "wings in flight". IMO, they all put together some of the best Swans i have ever seen...Simply, they are all TOP NOTCH.

well personally, id say bring it to ME, ME, ME! but my freezers are full so.... :shock:  :O•-:


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad you posted this. I almost forgot Tex called me last week to pick up my swan! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

Buck Finder, PM SENT.

Hands down will not find better work than from Jeff Nelson at www.wingsinflightbirdtaxidermy.com. His work is second to no one and worth every penny and more. Other guys will get it done faster and for cheaper and a lot of people are ok with that, but once you have experienced the difference in his work you will never go back. Plus, I promise that you will not find a nicer, better person to work with, ever.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> Glad you posted this. I almost forgot Tex called me last week to pick up my swan! Thanks for the reminder.


Aaah, you ARE alive!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Sliverslinger and Longgun,

Hey,

I appreciate the free plug...but guys - I can't take in any more work!!! The in and out of State guys are killing me. Anyone need a job, I sure could use a skinning guy about now. :shock: 

Well, out to the garage today to flesh and wash a Swan today...Yuck! o-|| 

SD


----------

